# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Càng sử dụng nhiều Facebook, bạn càng có khả năng sống tiêu cực và thường xuyên thất vọng

## diennguyen59

Đừng vào Facebook nếu cảm thấy ghen tị với những gì bạn bè "post".


Một nghiên cứu của Trường Đại học Missouri cho biết, nếu bạn dành thời gian cả ngày chỉ để ngồi lang thang xem những tin tức của mọi người trên Facebook thì sự ghen tị của bạn sẽ tăng lên. Lâu dần, khi tới một mức độ nhất định thì ghen tị sẽ khiến bạn trở nên thất vọng, buồn bực và chán nản.

Theo lý thuyết so sánh xã hôi của Leon Festinger, _"Mỗi cá nhân bẩm sinh đều có một khát khao muốn biết họ so với những người xung quanh như thế nào ở các phương diện mà bản thân họ cảm thấy quan trọng để có thể đánh giá liệu rằng họ có đang sống tốt"._ Và khao khát này dường như đang thể hiện rất rõ trên Facebook từng ngày.

Cựu tổng thống Hoa Kỳ Theodore Roosevelt đã từng nói: _"Sự so sánh là kẻ trộm đánh cắp niềm vui"._ Hơn một thế kỷ đã trôi qua nhưng nhận định của Roosevelt vẫn đúng với thực tế xã hội ngày nay.

Trên thực tế, việc tham gia mạng xã hội Facebook khiến chúng ta có khả năng được tham gia vào việc so sánh xã hội nhiều hơn và sự so sánh này luôn dẫn tới những ảnh hưởng tiêu cực nhất định. Khá nhiều người thường bị choáng ngợp bởi những dòng tin và hình ảnh về các thành viên trong gia đình, bạn bè và những người quen biết.



*Câu chuyện thứ nhất*


Có một cô gái quyết định không đến buổi khiêu vũ lớn ở trường vì mặc cảm không có bạn nhảy. Ban đầu cô rất buồn nhưng đã chấp nhận ở nhà và làm bài tập. Thế nhưng, sau hôm khiêu vũ, những hình ảnh của bạn bè trong bữa tiệc ấy bắt đầu xuất hiện tràn ngập trên Facebook, đặc biệt là News Feed của cô. Thế là những cảm xúc tiêu cực, đi kèm với sự thất vọng về chính bản thân như không đủ hấp dẫn, không đẹp, không có gì ấn tượng... để bào chữa cho việc cô thấy mình không xứng đáng có mặt trong buổi hôm đó. Đấy chính là hiệu ứng của sự so sánh xã hội. Nếu cô gái này không tự so sánh mình với bạn bè thì liệu cô có suy sụp như vậy không?

*Câu chuyện thứ hai*


Sau khi thi xong học kỳ ở trường đại học, bạn khăn gói lên đường trở về quê. Sau một ngày làm việc vất vả giúp bố mẹ, tối đến bạn quyết định vào Facebook check-in và đăng một vài status "kể khổ". Bạn rất háo hức chờ đợi những comment của bạn bè, thế nhưng cảm xúc này chỉ kéo dài chưa đầy 2 phút sau khi bạn nhìn thấy đứa bạn thân của mình vi vu cùng gia đình trong một chuyến du lịch xuyên đất nước. Và thế là bạn bắt đầu hụt hẫng. Bạn cảm thấy cuộc đời mình chẳng có gì vui, chẳng bao giờ mình được như người ta cả; bạn với bạn ấy thật khác xa khi nhà bạn ấy giàu có, còn bạn lại xuất thân trong một gia đình nghèo; bạn cảm thấy cuộc đời bất công và vô lý khi có người rất sung sướng nhưng có người lại thiếu thốn mọi thứ. Tồi tệ hơn, bạn bắt đầu oán trách bố mẹ và có những mong ước lạ lùng rằng ước gì bạn sinh ra trong một gia đình khá giả, bạn tỏ ra khó chịu khi bố mẹ sai việc vặt và trở nên lười biếng.



*Câu chuyện thứ ba*


Bạn lấy chồng được hơn 1 năm. Hai vợ chồng rất thương yêu nhau và cố gắng chi tiêu hợp lý vì mức lương của hai người gộp lại cũng không phải là nhiều. Cũng vì lý do này mà mọi việc cần sử dụng đến tiền hai người đều rất cân nhắc và cả hai đều tâm đầu ý hợp. Một buổi tối, sau khi đã dọn dẹp nhà cửa, bạn liền thư giãn bằng cách vào Facebook trò chuyện với bạn bè. Ai ngờ, ngay khi vừa đăng nhập, hình ảnh cô bạn cùng lớp cùng chồng tại một nhà hàng rất sang trọng đập vào mắt bạn kèm theo một caption "Sinh nhật cùng ông xã". Nhìn cảnh đứa bạn ngày nào giờ sung sướng, trẻ trung, lấy được chồng giàu có, diện trên người bộ váy sặc sỡ khiến bạn không khỏi ngỡ ngàng. Nhìn lại mình với bộ quần áo cũ, từ lâu cũng không biết đến hàng hiệu và cũng chưa bao giờ được chồng dẫn đi ăn nhà hàng, bạn cảm thấy mình thật thiếu thốn, bất hạnh, than thân đủ điều và bắt đầu cau có.

Qua những mẩu chuyện nhỏ như vậy, rõ ràng việc dành nhiều thời gian cho Facebook có thể khiến bạn chán nản rất nhanh và không có hứng thú làm việc hay học tập. Cho dù bạn cố gắng kiềm chế cảm xúc của mình hay làm ngơ trước các thông tin thì bạn vẫn không đoán chắc được rằng khi nào, mẩu tin nào sẽ khiến bạn bắt đầu so sánh với người khác, đơn giản thôi vì bạn chẳng bao giờ đoán được câu chuyện tiếp theo bạn đọc là gì cho tới khi bạn lướt hay di chuột đến đó.



Người ta thường cố gắng thể hiện bản thân mình một cách tích cực trên Facebook, nghĩa là họ gạt bỏ những mặt tiêu cực và nhấn mạnh vào những mặt tích cực của mình để thể hiện. Do vậy, những gì mà bạn thấy thực tế chỉ là một phần trong bức tranh cuộc sống thực của họ. Không ai hoàn hảo hảo cả, mỗi người đều có những vấn đề riêng, quan trọng là họ lựa chọn thể hiện điều gì trước người khác.

Facebook hay những mạng xã hội khác như *Twitter* hay* Instagram* bản thân nó không thể đánh giá là tốt hay xấu. Chúng được tạo ra để thực hiện một mục đích cụ thể, để giải trí và kết nối con người trên khắp thế giới lại với nhau. Về cơ bản, Facebook tạo ra những trải nghiệm tích cực. Vì vậy nếu bạn cảm thấy rầu rĩ sau khi xem hình ảnh đi du lịch của bạn mình ở nước ngoài, các thông báo đính hôn, hình ảnh những em bé dễ thương, hoặc những thông tin thăng chức của bạn bè thì có lẽ đã đến lúc bạn phải rời khỏi bàn phím rồi đó.

*Hãy sống là chính bạn, đừng để những hình ảnh được tô vẽ của người khác khiến bạn phải thay đổi mình. Facebook chỉ đơn thuần là một nơi giải trí thôi, thế nên hạn chế được điều này bạn sẽ bảo vệ được cuộc sống của chính bạn.* 

_Lưu ý: Bài viết có điều chỉnh một số chỗ trong các câu chuyện để phù hợp với bạn đọc._

----------

